# Bought a black slate clock in the auction!



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I saw this lovely 19th century clock at the local auction viewing day and fell in love with it. I was the highest bidder today, it is running very nicely, but my goodness it is very heavy!


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very sorry just realised this is in the wrong section! Can it be moved?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous, if I only had the room.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> Very sorry just realised this is in the wrong section! Can it be moved?


 Thanks for moving to the correct section! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

antony said:


> Fabulous, if I only had the room.


 It is not that large, but the weight of it is another matter! As is usual I buy something at the auction, get it home and wonder where to put it! :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You can put it on the steel RE-INFORCED mantelpiece :whistling:

They are very heavy but nice to own, I had one, Mrs Mel asked me to pass it on to an elderly Aunt after hers (the Aunt's) packed up! Stilkl going strong (the clock and the Aunt) and that was fifteen years ago! :yes:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

My mantelpiece is not deep enough for the clock, it would overhang! It is keeping excellent time too!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice American Ansonia movement, looks a bit Belgian or French case. Who's a lucky boy then!!

Mike


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

French movement,quality stuff, very nice.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

And what does actually say on the movment then?

Fine looking thing btw. That decoration was no doubt cut by hand, now thats skill..


----------

